# One More Y Axis Lock



## rdean (Sep 2, 2016)

After seeing Joe_B's , Ipeedin's and several others posts I thought I would try my hand at it too.
This mill is from the early 90s so the grub screws were 8mm X 1.25 and screwed in over an inch before touching the gib so I just reused them.  







Pull out to lock and tap in to release.




Moves freely without much effort to lock or unlock.

Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## FLguy (Sep 2, 2016)

I like !! Better than store bought IF they ever designed/built something as nicely done as you did.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## lpeedin (Sep 12, 2016)

Great job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

